# Which anti-malware programs are compatible with McAfee Security Center 9.3?



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I have McAfee Security Center version 9.3. Although don't do any super-risky behavior on the internet - I've picked up malware in the past with dial-up.
I was told to add to the McAfee Security Center the following programs and that they were compatible:
SuperAntiSpyware
Malwarebytes
Spyware Blaster

I have problems running SuperAntiSpyware and recently several other problems.
I don't seem to have malware; however, did have some problems with McAfee.
McAfee says all three programs are incompatible with their anit-malware programs and to remove.

Is this true? If so, anything else to protect me that is compatible?

Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I really like Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware nowadays, it's solved a few difficult issues on folks computers for me.


----------



## thl (Feb 18, 2009)

johnwill said:


> I really like Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware nowadays, it's solved a few difficult issues on folks computers for me.


100% agree with Johnwill.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

McAfee is incompatible with ALL software, including itself. I would take McAfee's advise and remove McAfee instead. You will no doubt have continued issues with McAfee


----------

